# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Add. deleghe fisco/inps/regione

## Angie

In data x con mezzo banca ho effettuato il pagamento dell'add. deleghe FISCO/INPS/REGIONE ; stessa cosa in data y.
Queste voci vanno in CE o SP? :EEK!: 
Ma soprattutto, che sono?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In data x con mezzo banca ho effettuato il pagamento dell'add. deleghe FISCO/INPS/REGIONE ; stessa cosa in data y.
> Queste voci vanno in CE o SP?
> Ma soprattutto, che sono?

  Se stai parlando delle addizionali, il pagamento movimenta solo conti finanziari. 
ciao

----------


## Contabile

Con il modello F24 vengono pagati tributi e contributi vari. (Ritenute dipendenti, professionisti, provvigioni, saldi ed acconti IRPEF, IRES, IRAP, contributi previdenziali dipendenti, Gestione Separata, Inail, contributi fissi e percentuali di artigiani e commercianti). 
In genere tutti i tributi e contributi vari derivano da debiti che sono esposti nello stato patrimoniale.
Tale voci di debito andranno ad azzerarsi con l'addebito effettuato tramite F24. Quindi vanno in SP.

----------


## SvapoTronich

Salve,
Sarà forse una domanda da ignorante, ma in fin dei conti è ciò che sono in materia:
può la somma di tale addebito contenere qualche pagamento che và al commercialista delegato di "comandare" tale movimento sul mio conto?

----------

